# League of Legends (LoL) patcht extrem langsam



## funkmann (29. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Leute,

Heute kam ein neuer Patch von LoL raus (300Mb), jedoch ladet es nur mit 5 Kb/s herunter...

Andere Sachen wie z.B CoD Advanced Warfare patcht ganz normal mit 250 Kb/s (ja ich weiß, 250 Kb ist immer noch schlecht)
Aber trotzdem...bis ich da 300 Mb mit 5 Kb/s herunter geladen habe, dauert das doch ein Jahr...

Weiß jemand warum?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (29. Oktober 2015)

bei mir ist es auch extrem lahm

bestimmt Server überlastet


----------



## meik19081999 (29. Oktober 2015)

Entweder Server sind überlastet oder der Patcher extrahiert Daten während es langsam lädt, dieser macht nämlich Pausen und entpackt die runter geladenen Daten, welche zuvor verpackt wurden damit weniger runter geladen werden muss.

Hilft im Moment nur Geduld.


----------



## funkmann (29. Oktober 2015)

Ok danke!
Hab nach einer halbe Stunde nochmal geguckt und dort war es dann wieder mit normaler Geschwindigkeit!

Danke!


----------



## Seabound (29. Oktober 2015)

Hat LOL bei mir auch häufiger gemacht. Entweder warten oder Neustarten. Dann gings manchmal mit normaler Geschwindigkeit weiter...


----------

